# idle problem



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

I just got this 84 300z 2+2 non turbo for free and I can't get it to idle right. I put new plugs, cap, rotor and wires. It has been parked for 4 yrs or so and I cleaned out the gas tank and changed the fuel filter and flushed the lines. But it's like it's missing on one. If any one can HELP PLEASE DO


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How is it idling? Varying, high, dieing, or low? Might be the MAF.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

almost like it is going to die, and it's really rough at about 700rpm


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

700rpm is right at where it is suposed to run. If it is really rough possibly the MAF.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> 700rpm is right at where it is suposed to run. If it is really rough possibly the MAF.


Thanks I'll look into that, but it also does it at a higher rpm under load sometimes. is that still the same thing


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If it is under load it should have a higher rpm.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> If it is under load it should have a higher rpm.


it still acts as it is still missing out


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Could be compression, bad ignition, bad MAF, or a whole slew of things.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Compression should be your starting point. Eliminate the engine itself as the cause, first.


----------

